# Aggressive male pet pigeon :-(



## Emilygrub (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have a pet male pigeon, and i love him to bits, but he's increadibly aggressive. .
I recently tried to introduce my young wood pigeon to his aviary- but he just attacks her and pulls out her feathers. Will he get used to her and stop or will this just carry on? 
I dont know what to do :-(
Help!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

don't just put her in there, he is looking for a mate, put her in a cage in the loft so he can see her but not get to her, then after a while when he calms down in a few days maybe a week or two then let her out with him, but keep an eye on them..how big is your loft, is it big enough for her to get away from him if she has too? and a good number of perches and nest boxes. question you siad aviary is there a place for them to get in out of the elements like rain / wind and such..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The young wood pigeon is a wild pigeon, it should be released anyway the proper way if it is healthy enough. I would try to get another domestic type pigeon hen and introduce her slowly if you want your pet to have a mate. his aviary is just that.."his"..so he will look at any newbie as an intruder.. it has to be done slowly.. you can put a hen in a cage in the aviary and let her out after a few weeks and try that..or seperate the aviary into two sections and after he calms down it may take a few weeks ..remove the partition.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Spirit wings is right i forgot you said a woodie, i wouldn't put her in there, if she is releasable release when she is ready if not you may need to keep her in her own aviary.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just to add to what's already been said, a Woodie and your pet pigeon isn't a very good mix unfortunately as a general rule.
It will take a long time and may never actually be a good partnership as they' have such different instincts.
I can't quite remember the background to your Woodie, is it unreleasable?

It could be you'll have to set up a divide so they don't actually interact if they're to be kept long term.

Does your pet bird live outside already?

If it's a female pigeon you need for your pet bird then I'm sure one can be located at some point for you to adopt and that may keep your pigeon so occupied that he'll be ok about the Woodie living alongside them.

The main thing for now is to keep them apart for the time being and watch and wait to see if he calms down when he's a bit more familiar with you Woodie.

Keep us posted as to how things are going,

Janet


----------



## bonnie888 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, I have rescued male pigeon, non releasable. He has broken wing. He has became aggressive recently and try to find all kind of solution for this. He had chance to meet another female wild pigeon in the exercise pen, but when I opened the top lid and female came in, he immediately attacked her. I researched and found out, 1. pigeon becomes more territorial when there is plenty food. Did you introduce female when there was a food inside? I guess they may become dog with a bone kind of attitude.. 2. Someone suggested to put mirror. Some others posted mirrors made them more crazy. Although, I went to longs and bought about 6 inches square mirror, hanged it right outside on the cage, and my pigeon loves it. He adores himself? in the mirror for a long time. Or, he thinks there is a companion for him who knows exactly how to praise him! He became much tame after the mirror. 3. Now I just purchased nest bowl. I read sometimes even for the male, warming up egg did something good to the hormone balance or natural instinct ( satisfaction ? ) as in real wild life. 4. I read some post, just like dog territorial, when pigeon try to attack you when you put your hand in the cage, be firm and strong and don't be scared and back off, do what you have to do like change water, etc. You have to claim that cage also belongs to you, not only him.. 5. As for me, I had no plan to have pigeon pet and knew nothing about them. I just try to think as I enjoy all these research and approaches to try calming him down for his better quality life. Good Luck!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Mirrors*

I had a Diamond Dove male that became super aggressive, as a result of having a mirror. Even after I removed his mirror, he would fly over and attack his reflection in my toaster. He probably didn't like another male in his "territory" but he would also attack his mate, because I think he was just so "charged up" from the mirror. So while a mirror can provide company for a single bird, it can also make birds aggressive to other or new birds.


----------

